# New Cichlid Tank



## Rodney57 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello I'm setting up a 90 gallon African cichlid tank and am having questions as to which species are compatible with each other. I would like to get 3 of each: Demasoni, Benga Yellow, Kyoga Flameback, Calvus Black Congo, Calvus White, and Jewel Cichlid and one of Synodontis Petricola, Sailfin Pleco, and Synodontis Multipunctatus. For the species with 3 I would get 1 male and 2 female. If those specie3s don't get along together do you have any suggestions for another species that looks similar. I have Lake Victoria/Malawi Cichlid salt by seachem and an aquarium heater, 2 50-70 gallon hang on back filters and an aquarium bubbler all the equipment is going to go into a bottom 30 gallon tank with an external pump pumping the water up into the top tank. If there is any advice on this setup or any other advice it would be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't know anything about african cichlids as I've never kept them, but you might try running whatever you are thinking about through aqadvisor.com to see if it spits out any alarms/warnings.

-Zeke



Rodney57 said:


> Hello I'm setting up a 90 gallon African cichlid tank and am having questions as to which species are compatible with each other. I would like to get 3 of each: Demasoni, Benga Yellow, Kyoga Flameback, Calvus Black Congo, Calvus White, and Jewel Cichlid and one of Synodontis Petricola, Sailfin Pleco, and Synodontis Multipunctatus. For the species with 3 I would get 1 male and 2 female. If those specie3s don't get along together do you have any suggestions for another species that looks similar. I have Lake Victoria/Malawi Cichlid salt by seachem and an aquarium heater, 2 50-70 gallon hang on back filters and an aquarium bubbler all the equipment is going to go into a bottom 30 gallon tank with an external pump pumping the water up into the top tank. If there is any advice on this setup or any other advice it would be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

You are mixing from all three lakes and river fish as well, not sure how that's going to work for you! The demasonis should be in groups of 12 plus they are crazy aggressive to their own kind. The jewels need lots of water movement while the rest won't appreciate to much. I would research this hard before you purchase these fish, would hate to see you with hundreds of dollars of fish floating upside down.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I would also research some sort of dither fish. I have a school of rosy barbs in my peacock tank. I also have a small school of rainbowfish. It helps distract the cichlids from each other.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

dont mix fish from Tanganyika and Malawi, The Malawi are far more Aggressive and grow larger and poss. a danger to the tangs. I have been keeping Lake Tanganyika cichlids for a few years and has never been a good mix even water conditions are different. But the best part of aquariums is it is your choice just please use lots of rocks for caves and a few larger shells for the shell dwellers. Have fun


----------

